# Pelee Island Pheasant Hunt.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Going on the hunt for the first time, just wondering what to expect.
Thanks Bob


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

A Circus!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW........ thanks just the info. I was looking for.


----------

